# my employment chance ih hr



## expat hr (Oct 23, 2011)

My company from Europe (manufacter, fmcg) has offered me hr manager postition in Bangkok for 18 months period of time. I need to fully establish regional office, implement procedures, salary packages, recruitment system, training and development, and all other procedures. 
I do not mention my experience and background, beacause my company knows my skills and they asked me to go there. I am a single woman and they have no additional costs for my family. How much in euro should I expect to recieve monthly NET, for this kind of 18 monts long position?
And should I have any problem being a white woman and single, living complitely alone? Is it safe?
TANX everyone for his help


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

It is safe for a single woman to live in Bangkok. Of course you have to be cautious, but that counts for every city. 
Usually, foreign companies take care of housing, insurance and transport apart from the salary. 
What you need for daily expenses depends on your style of living, but with a Euro 1000 per month food, entertainment and other expenses are covered (apart from housing and transport of course).


----------



## expat hr (Oct 23, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> It is safe for a single woman to live in Bangkok. Of course you have to be cautious, but that counts for every city.
> Usually, foreign companies take care of housing, insurance and transport apart from the salary.
> What you need for daily expenses depends on your style of living, but with a Euro 1000 per month food, entertainment and other expenses are covered (apart from housing and transport of course).


I thank you very much for your reply. 1000 euro should be enough than. Do you have some idea what salary HR manager who sets up regional office, and implement all policies & procedures I mentioned should get? I have some 8 years of human resources management experience.

Thank you so much once again


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

expat hr said:


> I thank you very much for your reply. 1000 euro should be enough than. Do you have some idea what salary HR manager who sets up regional office, and implement all policies & procedures I mentioned should get? I have some 8 years of human resources management experience.
> 
> Thank you so much once again


I can't speak for all foreign companies who send their people all over the World, but usually they continue paying your regular salary and will add: housing, transport, insurance and a bonus, because you're from home.


----------

